# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr KORAY ERDOGAN - ASMED CLINIC - 2203 grafts MANUAL FUE

## Koray Erdogan, MD

*ASMED SURGICAL MEDICAL CENTER

DR KORAY ERDOGAN*




-	PATIENT'S AGE:  35

-	NW: II  

-	Total transplanted area:  40 cm2

-	TOTAL DONOR CAPACİTY  7200 grafts

* Temporal, Parietal and Occipital density: 60 uf/cm2
* Parietal and Occipital Hair Diameter:  50 micron


-	OPERATION DETAILS:  2203 grafts FUE extracted by manual punch, diameter 0.7 - 0.8 mm.

Incisions executed by: custom made blades, lateral slit

* 377 single grafts
* 1251 double grafts
* 513 triple grafts
* 34 multiple grafts

* General average Hair per Graft: 2.11


- GRAFTS DISTRIBUTION: 2203 grafts were used to restore the patient's frontline and temples area. 

- FINASTERIDE: The patient is using finasteride since 13 years.

* Please note that the "RESULT" pictures were sent by the patient.


https://youtu.be/ZpO7zikJqc0








1 YEAR AFTER THE SURGERY WITH WET AND DRY HAIR




BEFORE THE SURGERY WITH WET HAIR


OPERATION


1 YEAR AFTER THE SURGERY WITH WET HAIR



BEFORE THE SURGERY WITH WET HAIR


OPERATION


1 YEAR AFTER THE SURGERY WITH WET HAIR



BEFORE THE SURGERY WITH WET HAIR


OPERATION


1 YEAR AFTER THE SURGERY WITH WET HAIR



BEFORE THE SURGERY WITH WET HAIR


OPERATION


1 YEAR AFTER THE SURGERY WITH WET HAIR



BEFORE THE SURGERY WITH WET HAIR


OPERATION


1 YEAR AFTER THE SURGERY WITH WET HAIR



BEFORE THE SURGERY WITH WET HAIR


OPERATION


1 YEAR AFTER THE SURGERY WITH WET HAIR



BEFORE THE SURGERY WITH WET HAIR


OPERATION


1 YEAR AFTER THE SURGERY WITH WET HAIR



BEFORE THE SURGERY WITH WET HAIR


OPERATION


1 YEAR AFTER THE SURGERY WITH WET HAIR

----------


## Koray Erdogan, MD

-       THE SECOND OPERATION DETAILS:  1603 grafts FUE extracted by manual punch, diameter 0.6 and 0.7 mm.

Incisions executed by: custom made blades, lateral slit
 
* 410 Single grafts
* 940 double grafts
* 232 triple grafts
* 21 multiple grafts

* General average Hair per Graft: 1,9

- GRAFTS DISTRIBUTION: 1603 grafts were used to restore the patient's frontal area and temples.

 - FINASTERIDE: The patient is still using Proscar

 * Please note that the "RESULT" pictures were taken by the patient.





1 YEAR AFTER THE SURGERY







OPERATION







1 YEAR AFTER THE SURGERY







OPERATION







1 YEAR AFTER THE SURGERY







OPERATION







1 YEAR AFTER THE SURGERY







OPERATION







1 YEAR AFTER THE SURGERY

----------

